# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  New Regulations of single skin brick wall/Piers

## barbel

Hi Guys 
just wondering if anyone knows about the new regulations around Single skin brick walls and pier layout. I've heard from a few people that now we need to be 2 bricks wide pier tied into the wall. 
this kind of stuff's me up as i planned my extension a while ago and my garage is not that wide as it is (cant get any closer to the boundary) 
My brickie seems to thinks that you can do 2 brick in a length way config for the pier and it should be fine, but i guess i just want to make sure. 
my carpenter seems to think you can but you need to put mesh between coarse of brick's, but again he wasn't exactly sure. 
any idea's where i could find a hard and fast rule, does anybody know?? 
cheers
Paul

----------


## Bloss

Have look here - one of these manuals should help you out. Popular Manuals » Think Brick  :2thumbsup:  
This would help, but costs . . .Standards Development Public Portal : Standards Australia   Standard is  AS 4773 - masonry in small buildings

----------


## intertd6

Just ask your building certifier or council building inspector about it, off memory for N2 I believe you need a top plate / beam tie down such as a M10 or M12 to the slab at standard engaged piers & wide clear openings, otherwise an engineer can design or certify another solution outside any standard.
regards inter

----------


## an3_bolt

> AS 4773

  Most local libraries have access to AS online. If your ever in town - the state library has just about everything. :2thumbsup:

----------

